# How old is too old?



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I went to my first show with my own girls this weekend! My aged Saanen doe got 1st place at the youth show Friday night, and 2nd place in both rings Saturday. I was wondering, how old is too old to show a doe? She is 8, and did perfectly fine the whole time. She was very relaxed and is still in good health after returning home. I'd really like to take her again next year, so hopefully she's still be as youthful then as she is now.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think you can show as old as you want as long as they're in good health.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Goat Lover!
Its always so cool to see the senior Seniors doing well both ringside & in the field still producing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as they still look good, you can do any age.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, as long as they look good, you can show them. I'm getting back in the ring after 16 years next year, and showing my most senior doe Peeps, she will be almost 12 by then. And of course a couple other does.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree with what is said above. Judges seem to be impressed if the doe is still well put together and milking when they are older.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I say, it doesn't matter as long as the doe is still producing in the milk department and she is in good overall health. Judges like to see an older doe that can still produce, has good attachments, and is still good on her feet and legs. They really live up to the longevity the scorecard talks about.


----------



## Sensible (Jun 14, 2013)

But why wait another year? Surely there are other shows in your area before then. It's a great thing to get your children involved in. It teaches them how to appreciate quality, a lesson that is severly lacking in schools today.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

a 12 yr old togg took best in show at our state 4-h show last fall. she was 3 years older than the child!! but she really deserved it, and i say as long as they are happy and healthy take them!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sensible said:


> But why wait another year? Surely there are other shows in your area before then. It's a great thing to get your children involved in. It teaches them how to appreciate quality, a lesson that is severly lacking in schools today.


Was this about me waiting another year?.... I would have done it this year, but I couldn't reserve a spot soon enough before the deadline, I was super busy and was wondering if I should even show again. I decided to show again though. All the other shows are hours away and I hate driving that far to shows. But I'll be back out there next year! Got some promising does to take!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, thanks everyone! I will definitely be taking her back next year for some more blue ribbons. 

@Sensible - I'm only 15 myself; no children yet.  I'd love to go to another show this year, but I don't have any that are quite competitive enough for the huge state fair (1000+ goats), and that's the only other show in our area this year.


----------



## Sensible (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh, I misunderstood, when you said that you took the girls. 
It's still a great hobby for children.


----------

